# Do you feed your Bettas around the breeding process?



## Romeo Longsword (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi there, new to the forum and read quite a bit of info on Betta breeding online.

There seem to be many different schools of advice, but what I could not confirm is that, when the male is located at the breeding tank and the female is still in a sperated transparent continer being introducted to the male, should I feed them both during this time?

I am currently waiting to see a bubble nest being made under the floating cup, I see a line of bubble, but that's all, not really a nest. The introduction has been on nearly two days now, I am not sure rather to feed them or not.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I feed mine throughout. Especially now that there are eggs in the nest I feel that if my males are well fed they'll be less inclined to eat the eggs/wigglers.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I am of the same school, I feed throughout spawning, eggs, wigglers, free swimmers, however, I don't use the separate cup method, I put my breeders in the tank full of water at the same time and use lots of plants as a natural separator so the breeders can decide when it is time and I don't risk losing a spawn from premature egg drop in a cup.
IMO/E-both methods are correct and it falls under personal choice and what works best for you and your breeders/set-up, lots of different methods to achieve the same goal....Fry......


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I always feed them too. But they often do not eat and I end up siphoning it out. That's why I believe they tend to fast during breeding.


----------



## Felessan (Jun 24, 2010)

feed them or they will eat the eggs!


----------

